# Beard algae



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The only trouble I have with my planted aquariums, are the black beard algae. Or filamentous algae. The grow through my Java moss bushes that I have to throw them away. Have any of you something against this plague made up?
Since I would be very grateful for a hint.

Greetings


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have found heavy dosing with Excel get's rid of it after a week or two.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have used the Metricide/Cidex in overdose,but constantly battling it also.
Now I'm applying my co2 differently.I removed 2 of my 4 reactors and now some "micro bubbles" are making it to the tank.With the extra co2(I actually lowered the amount I am installing with my pH meter)actually floating around the tank it(the BBA) does seem to be going away.I am still using the metricide,but this alone never did the job as noticeably.I'll link to generic "excell" known as metricide/cidex,but is a glute product.
Metricide 14 Day 1 Gallon | eBay
BBA and Excel - Aquarium Plants
I have also had good success with H2O2.
Hydrogen peroxide - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you, Tom. I have translated and copied me the links. I'll try it.
Have I understood correctly, reduce CO2 ?. And the concentration of hydrogen peroxide? I have owned the pharmacy 3% solution. I once had blue-green algae. I took 30ml for 100 liters.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

jimsz said:


> I have found heavy dosing with Excel get's rid of it after a week or two.


Thank you. Excel is not as well known here. I try it online. Maybe I'll find a convenient dosage.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You want more co2.It will help the other plants out compete the BBA.The h202 can used with the glutaralhyde and will definately help.I use both the h2o2 and the glut at the same time.I add the glut to my sump in a single dose of "X" and inject(with pipette or syringe{turkey baster}) to the effected area the h202.You will (should) see the BBA turn red if the h202 is effective.
Excell is just a brand name(by Seachem) for the glutaralhyde which is basically a surgical steriliser!
Definately increase co2 if you are using a pressurised system.I actually think I am noticing favorable results from this.


----------

